# CONGRATS to Laristotle!!!!!!



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

*HAPPY & HEALTHY RETIREMENT, MY FRIEND!!! *
*(as of Dec 30, 2016..correct?)*

I hereby officially invite you for late breakfast/lunch at Frannie's to celebrate. It is just down Highway 7 towards Kitchener from "our" Tims.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2016)

'Officially' it's not until the end of next month, but, I booked all my vacation time to leave now.
And yes to Frannies someday.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Congratulations!


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

nice...I am envious

enjoy your free time!!

I expect a complete album in approx 6 months


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Congrats Larry! Enjoy!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Congrats Larry!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Congratulations and welcome to the club!


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

Congratulations on a retirement! Now - Rock On!!!

best wishes from yours truly
Bojan


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I'm there for breakfast. And now you can jam anytime. Sweet!!


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Congratulations Larry!


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Congrats and welcome to the club.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

good for you, man! i hope you enjoy the hell out of it


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Well done! Congrats


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

Congrats! Enjoy the freedom.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

So much more time for guitar; congrats!


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Congrats!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

laristotle said:


> 'Officially' it's not until the end of next month, but, I booked all my vacation time to leave now.
> And yes to Frannies someday.


Congrats. You _may_ end up busier than during your employed life. I know in my own case, the backlog of home-repairs that can't be done in a couple of weekends is rapidly adding up. The easily-mouthed phrase of "Yeah, I'll get to that" can come back to bite one!

But that aside, go live the life you want my friend. Here's to fulfillment.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Congrats Laristocrates...


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Perfect. You'll love it. Wife and I both retired this year. Its great! Congrats.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Congrats on your achievement and enjoy the time to play and search for gear.....


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Congratulations on your retirement! So, what do you see coming up for you in the near foreseeable future?....... Relaxation, travel, music/guitars, more posts on GC?


----------



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

You don't know what busy is until you retire. Everyone will want a piece of your time!


----------



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

enjoy what the young have to wait decades for !!!


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

jimmy c g said:


> enjoy what the young have to wait decades for !!!


Yup, and I'm down to my last decade.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Congrats and enjoy it Larry!

Retirement's the best job I ever had - pulled the plug in August and never looked back.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I didn't think you were retiring for about another 10 to 15 years! You don't look like you should be retiring as you have a very youthful appearance!

The old saying applies here! Looks can be very deceiving!

Anyhow, congrats and now it's time to kick back and enjoy your life!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Welcome to the club. Enjoy.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Well done Larry, and "thi swans" just for you.





Sent from my other other brain.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

My dad retired last year. He soon found himself busier than ever as the official grandkid taxi driver.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Congratulations! Here's to a great retirement!


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2016)

Thank you all.
Yes, there will be more jam time in the future.
More tinkering time with project guitars, 
blah, blah, woof, woof.












mhammer said:


> .. the backlog of home-repairs that can't be done in a couple of weekends is rapidly adding up.
> The easily-mouthed phrase of *"Yeah, I'll get to that"* can come back to bite one!


That's been my motto for the past coupla' decades. lol.
It's time to pay the piper.



Steadfastly said:


> So, what do you see coming up for you in the near foreseeable future?.......
> Relaxation, travel, music/guitars, more posts on GC?


Pretty much.
The important thing is that I no longer have to 'punch a clock'.



Lola said:


> I didn't think you were retiring for about another 10 to 15 years!
> You don't look like you should be retiring as you have a very youthful appearance!
> 
> The old saying applies here! Looks can be very deceiving!
> ...


Freedom 55 my friend.



bzrkrage said:


> "thi swans" just for you.


Not into golf, but the last part of that vid is a definite!


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Now you can look like this guy.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

butterknucket said:


> Now you can look like this guy.


Hey is that David letterman?


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2016)

butterknucket said:


> Now you can look like this guy.


More like this guy.










It'll always be beer - O - clock from here on end. lol.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Lola said:


> Hey is that David letterman?


Indeed it is!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

laristotle said:


> Thank you all.
> Yes, there will be more jam time in the future.
> More tinkering time with project guitars,
> blah, blah, woof, woof.


Man, oh, man, Larry. You should have left a lot sooner.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Must be nice. I retired in my 20's....then again at about 35 and then around 45. Should have officially done it 3 years ago. Someone want to buy my house? Anyway enjoy your time off. The put off to do list will send you back to work, fast.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Congrats Lari. Excellent news.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)




----------



## zerorez (Jul 4, 2008)

Congrats on retirement!


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Electraglide said:


>


Beats all hell out of looking like a retires talk show hack.


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

Congrats man! Just remember....Costco sells tins of cat food in bulk.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2017)

@greco 
Thanks for helping me go quietly. lol.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

laristotle said:


> More like this guy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is hysterical. I love way his eyes follow the bottle!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

You know you are retired when you walk into a store or the bank and the clerk says "Have a good weekend" and you think 'Weekend?? It's Friday???"


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

laristotle said:


> @greco
> Thanks for helping me go quietly. lol.


You are very welcome!..LOL

Hey brother, you mentioned it in another thread and I took the ball and ran with it.

See how many wonderful friends you have here at the GC forum!
Problem is, many are intending to arrive at Frannie's for the lunch you are buying us. 
You might want to put some cash aside for that....just sayin'.

Sorry, I forgot to mention....


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Robert1950 said:


> You know you are retired when you walk into a store or the bank and the clerk says "Have a good weekend" and you think 'Weekend?? It's Friday???"


It's all Friday from here. 
Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2017)

jb welder said:


> It's all Friday from here.


I used to work Tues - Sat for 14 years.
So .. for me, it's Saturday from here on.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

What did you do for work?


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2017)

Drove a forklift in a food warehouse.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Chitmo said:


> View attachment 48153


Must be single.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

laristotle said:


> Drove a forklift in a food warehouse.


Have you given any thought into becoming a mall Santa? 

Drinking before work is not only tolerated, but fully encouraged.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

davetcan said:


> Must be single.


Married, 2 kids........not retiring for a other 14 years


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

butterknucket said:


> Have you given any thought into becoming a mall Santa?
> 
> Drinking before work is not only tolerated, but fully encouraged.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2017)

butterknucket said:


> Have you given any thought into becoming a mall Santa?
> 
> Drinking before work is not only tolerated, but fully encouraged.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

laristotle said:


>


You need to do something about those man boobs.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2017)

You're a funny boy.
Now jump into my belly!


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

laristotle said:


>


Quit using my picture. Damned kids.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Congrats and HAPPY RETIREMENT !!!!!


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

Congratulations on your retirement!


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Great....hes gonna have more time on his hands to dig up obscure meme's/pics etc.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

So guitar, beer, jams, rehearsals and just having so much damned fun! You lucky dog you!!

Do you think you might ever want to work at something part time? 

I know for myself that I have to go to work and will never retire cuz i just don't know how to relax and chill! I need stuff to do constantly!


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2017)

Lola said:


> So guitar, beer, jams, rehearsals and just having so much damned fun! You lucky dog you!!














Lola said:


> Do you think you might ever want to work at something part time?


Maybe get a bus license and drive the little old ladies to the casino?


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

No driving little old ladies to the casino! 


You could be that cool school bus driver like Auto on the Simpsons! Lol


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

That's your new nickname, Auto!

You suit it!

LMAO


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

How are you adjusting...seriously?

Do you feel that you MUST be productive/accomplishing something each day? ...I still can't shake that totally.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

greco said:


> How are you adjusting...seriously?
> 
> Do you feel that you MUST be productive/accomplishing something each day? ...I still can't shake that totally.


That would be me, seriously! I would need a daily itinerary ! Or maybe I would volunteer at local places!


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2017)

Lola said:


> That's your new nickname, Auto!


I couldn't be an *Otto*. Dealing with kids on a bus is not for me.
I'd probably turn into South Park's Mrs Crabtree. lol.









_shut up! or the cute bunny dies!_



greco said:


> How are you adjusting...seriously?
> 
> Do you feel that you MUST be productive/accomplishing something each day? ...I still can't shake that totally.


It hasn't kicked in yet. It's only been one day that I haven't been to work.
Feels more like a vacation at this point, or calling in sick as a WTF day.

edit; Wait .. I am on vacation. I'm not officially done until Feb 4th.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

So enlighten us! Lol 

What have you been doing all of your 1 st week of retirement?


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

laristotle said:


> Maybe get a bus license and drive the little old ladies to the casino?


If I had to do things over again I would of loved to be a heavy equipment operator. I am absolutely fascinated with that shit! My son bought a mini excavator to do some work at the cottage! He showed me how to operate everything and we tagged team all day! I had a blast!

I really want to drive a big rig! Don't know though if I will get my license back! I have to go and see the neuro opthomilogist at the end of January! He has to sign off before anything happens!

Betcha you didn't see that coming? Lol


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

When it gets warmer, make sure you go outside early one morning with your coffee and sit on a lawn chair on the driveway and wave to everyone getting in their cars to go to work.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2017)

butterknucket said:


> When it gets warmer, make sure you go outside early one morning with your coffee and sit
> on a lawn chair on the driveway and wave to everyone getting in their cars to go to work.


When I first started working at this warehouse 14 years ago, it was on the midnight shift.
I would get home around 7 am.
One Saturday morning, I get home to see my neighbour setting up a yard sale.
Said hi n' stuff and went inside to get changed and wind down.
I came back outside with a beer to chat and see if they had anything worth buying.
Her reaction to seeing my beer was 'how can you drink this early in the day!?'
'I just got home from work, time to unwind'.
'But .. it's 7:30 in the morning!'
'I know. It's the evening for me'.
'It's still too early to be drinking! Don't you think?'
'You may be right'.
I went inside and poured the beer into a big coffee mug and came back out.
'That's better!'.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2017)

Lola said:


> So enlighten us! Lol
> 
> What have you been doing all of your *1 st week of retirement*?


Nothing.
I'm currently on vacation.
I don't 'officially' retire until Feb 4th when I've used up my vacation time.



Lola said:


> If I had to do things over again I would of loved to be a heavy equipment operator. I am absolutely fascinated with that shit!


I wanted to do the same thing back in my early twenties.
At that time, the only training that was available was waaaaaay up north.
And I didn't want to give up my partying style with my friends to live up there for 6 months.
And yes, I do kick myself in the ass because of that decision.

I'm talking about the 'big boy tonka toys'. lol.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

laristotle said:


> Nothing.
> I'm currently on vacation.
> I don't 'officially' retire until Feb 4th when I've used up my vacation time.


Has the Misses gotten tired of you being around yet?


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2017)

Only if I don't keep my promise of dealing with the two decades worth of projects that I can now finally get to. lol.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

laristotle said:


> Only if I don't keep my promise of dealing with the two decades worth of projects that I can now finally get to. lol.


Or sell the house and move to that doesn't need any work.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2017)

butterknucket said:


> Or sell the house and move to that doesn't need any work.


Ain't gonna happen. 
We both love it here.
It's worth the drive.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

laristotle said:


> Ain't gonna happen.
> We both love it here.
> It's worth the drive.



Is the "Olde Hide house" in existence still? The commercial for that place is still embedded in my mind.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2017)

Yes it is. I like going in every now n' then just to enjoy the smell.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

The Old Hide House is ingrained in my memory too. I haven't bought a leather jacket in a long time.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I just recall, "Come to the Old Hide house" it's worth the drive!

Never bought anything from them. Danier got my bucks!


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

It's worth the drive to Acton!

I've never been to Acton.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

butterknucket said:


> It's worth the drive to Acton!
> 
> I've never been to Acton.


I think I have been close. We did the Riff Wrath at Jerry's ranch. It was very close to Acton. Thank god for GPS. Way out in the boonies. The scenery was just gorgeous. I can hardly wait until next Riff Wrath.

Laristotle town crier. lol Are there any dates so far? I realize it's only the 8th of January but..........


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2017)

The Hide House is expensive, I'll admit.
Only because the quality is probably the best that you can find.
When we first moved into town, my neighbour showed us the coat that she bought there 20 years prior.
Wore it daily and it still looked/smelled brand new.
That was 21 years ago and wears it daily. Still looks new.

They sell furniture too. $3K leather couches etc.
I used to build sofa/couches and did upholstery in my twenties.
What they have will last 3 generations, at least.



Lola said:


> I think I have been close. We did the Riff Wrath Jerry's ranch. Thank god for GPS.
> Way out in the boonies. The scenery was just gorgeous. I can hardly wait until next Riff Wrath.


Acton's not that far out of the way to Gerry's farm.
A little re-route will add maaaaybe 10 mins to your drive.
You can always do a pit stop along the way to the next jam.


----------

